# batch image resizing help!



## Barney (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi all, I'm setting up my own image library, and am trying to speed up the process.
- Does anyone know a good program (on mac ideally) to batch resize images to several different sizes, with AND without watermarks, all in one click?!!
(rather than image processor in photoshop/bridge for each size).

Many thanks, Barney.


----------

